# Squirrels: When to dress, clean, how to carry?



## 6Speed

Find a good recipe for squirrel pot pie....


----------



## Big Shooter

CB, I wait until I get back to the house (usually a couple of hours) before skinning. I think once rigamortis sets in you won't pull the squirrel apart. Depending how bad he is shot up (when using a shotgun) can cause them to pull apart also. Using a 22 saves meat and sharpens your riffle skills for deer hunting. Souds like your pretty good at still hunting, so the natural progression will be to deer. Good luck.


----------



## jpcnorthwood

Squirrel hunting is great practice for deer hunting. Good shooting practice, good stalking practice. Congrats on your first squirrels. 

I never sit still when I hunt squirrels. I move from oak grove to oak grove and listen for them chirping as I move around. I get so excited about hearing them that I get turned around and lost in the woods. Take a compass with you to avoid getting lost if you are like me.


----------



## john warren

chizzel, some folks say put some apple vinegar in your soak too. never tried it myself.

i did try something sat. with a squirrel i haven't done since i was a kid. pulled out his tailbone and am drying the tail to make a mount with.lol think i'll save all i get this year just for fun. all you do is grab the bone with plyers and work it out. then salt it real good. lay it flat for a day or so, and resalt, then let id dry for a week or so . comb it out , fluff it up and hang it on a decorative board or nail it to the rafter in the garage or what ever you want.


----------



## Lurker

http://honest-food.net/wild-game/rabbit-hare-squirrel-recipes/

don't know how creative you want to get with the cooking. 

and next on your agenda should be waterfowl.


----------



## cbfishes

Lurker said:


> http://honest-food.net/wild-game/rabbit-hare-squirrel-recipes/
> 
> don't know how creative you want to get with the cooking.
> 
> and next on your agenda should be waterfowl.


Dude that is my favorite website.. I spend HOURS on there!! Great tip- tons of great recipes and techniques. Plenty of fancy stuff but easier stuff too.

And I definitely want to get into waterfowl eventually, but for now all I've got is a gun and some blaze orange... Don't have the budget for all those decoys and stuff. Someday though- goose pastrami, goose confit, goose tacos, duck duck duck...


----------



## YMInotfishing13

I've spent most of my 8 years of hunting those woods along with Yankee Springs area. I grew up in Middleville, now I live in GR and make weekend trips to hunt or just walk around. Just wondering what area you were hunting? I might be able to point you to a couple of other spots that are great for small game hunting, in both state game areas. PM me.. 
I tried to message you but it said your PM box was full. 

P.S. I enjoyed reading your story and congrats on a successful 1st hunt!


----------



## roof cleaner

Congrats on your hunt CB. Sounds like you really enjoyed yourself. And, that is what the outdoors is all about. Loved the blog on the cooking of the squirrel.


----------



## john warren

i generaly only dress them for formal occasions,,,prom, dances and the like,,,otherwise they can wear what they like.

lol sorry had to get that in there,,,i'm a sick man.


----------



## Splitter

Great blog and welcome to hunting! Glad to see you're eating what you harvest.


----------



## Old Whaler

ridgewalker said:


> Thank you. Those are good tips. My brother is so allergic that he has had the stuff spread to the interior of his body. That was suffering.
> 
> The Ann Arbor docs said that the use of gasoline and kerosene for personal washing or cleaning/skin contact/contributed to or caused my dad's leukemia. The benzene in those products is deadly stuff. Just thought that I would share what they said.


Wash with Dawn dish soap. The irritation is caused by the OIL on poison ivy, that's why in the old days they used solvents. Now we can use dish soap that cuts grease and oil. The smart thing to do is keep a milk jug of water with Dawn in it in your vehicle, and wash hands, arms, and ankles with it whenever you've been out in the brush. 
I got it on my forearms recently because it was on my pant legs when I retied my shoes. First time in my life, and I will never mess with that stuff again. Take it seriously. Carry soapy water and an old towel.


----------



## bobberbill

Thinkin I'm reading a script for Comedy Central!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------

